# HO Gasser Nationals



## tbolt (Jan 6, 2005)

:wave: Hi Guys, Trying something different here for us HO drag racers. HO dragstrips are few and far between. Here's a little about it. More info on www.psychoslots.com 

23 racers entered as of 02/15/08 

PSD GASSER TUNE UP RUN 

We would like to host a race for everyone on the forum. This would be a proxy style type of race. Your car, Our drivers. No one at our track is eligible to run this race with their own cars. Strictly out of town cars. To determine who drives each persons car for each round, we will draw names from a hat. 

March 15th Tune up run 
April 12th Gasser Nationals 

First we would like to see if there is any interest for this. Second, we would like everyone’s input on rules. I would like to keep this a low dollar race. As stated the first race will be a tune up run. I’ll take notes and post on the forum how each car did and suggest improvements. After the tune up run we will send cars back to the owners for them to tune up rebuild or ?. In April we will host the real deal “The Gasser Nationals” . Send your car back for this. 

Sending one car 1st class mail cost around $2 if you have a small box. Insurance and confirmation are suggested. I’ll see if I can get all the postage rates with insurance and confirmation prices. The only cost to you will be the price to ship it here and to ship it back. This race will be for bragging rights. So.......... 

WHO'S GOT THE BADDEST GASSER OUT THERE? 

Sponsors: :woohoo:

http://tsshobbies.com/


----------



## CJ53 (Oct 30, 2007)

Tom 
Thanks for posting this up!
For the rest of the HT gang,, This is going to be a great event! The members at the track are not allowed to enter, they will serve as Drivers for the cars for this event, each car will have a random driver for each pass. 
We have tried to keep it simple and inexpensive to participate. 
Sam and the guys from Psychoslots are good guys! 
Come on over and check it out.. 
Chris


----------



## CJ53 (Oct 30, 2007)

Sure would like to see some more of the Hobbytalk guys show up for this one!


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Sounds very cool. Look forward to seeing your rules.

Do you even need drivers? Looks like you could just turn the power on, if there is a dead strip at the end of the track? Just some thinking out loud?


----------



## johnbalich (Feb 6, 2008)

*drivers?*

yes drivers are part of the mix............Reaction time is of course a biggie, and can lead to countless Monday Morning discussion about quicker cars losing. That's not all a BAD thing. Also,in spite of wheelie bars and traction magnets, some cars must be feathered on launch to avoid deslotting or wild power robbing fishtailing.


----------

